# Mit Java Mail Mails an Webmailer schicken



## markus2510 (17. Mrz 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne von meinem Java Programm aus mit der Java Mail API Mails an eine beliebige externe Adresse (GMX, Gmail usw.) schicken. Ich hab mir einen lokalen Mail-Server (hMailServer) installiert und diverse lokale Accounts angelegt.

Dazu hab ich mir folgenden Beispielcode kopiert:

// Recipient's email ID needs to be mentioned.
         String to = "test@gmx.at";

         // Sender's email ID needs to be mentioned
         String from = "local@localhost.com";

         // Assuming you are sending email from localhost
         String host = "localhost";

         // Get system properties
         Properties properties = System.getProperties();

         // Setup mail server
         properties.setProperty("mail.gmx.net", host);

         // Get the default Session object.
         Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(properties);

         try {
            // Create a default MimeMessage object.
            MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(session);

            // Set From: header field of the header.
            message.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));

            // Set To: header field of the header.
            message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(to));

            // Set Subject: header field
            message.setSubject("Passwort");

            // Now set the actual message
            message.setText("dein passwort: jsaldjlsajdlsad");

            // Send message
            Transport.send(message);
            System.out.println("Sent message successfully....");
         } catch (MessagingException mex) {
            mex.printStackTrace();
         }

Aber die Mail kommt nicht am Ziel an, habt ihr da eine Idee?

lg, Markus


----------



## mihe7 (17. Mrz 2019)

markus2510 hat gesagt.:


> // Setup mail server
> properties.setProperty("mail.gmx.net", host);




```
properties.setProperty("mail.smtp.host", host);
```
Abgesehen davon wirst Du an GMX keine Mails rausschicken können (Maßnahmen zur Vermeidung von Spam).


----------

